# George Stults - Requested by presi - 31x



## Muli (16 Mai 2006)

_*Einmal für presi *_

War 'nen kleines Stück Arbeit die aufzustöbern... 





 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Greetz und viel Freude mit den Bildern - Muli!
​


----------



## spoiler (16 Mai 2006)

Was'n hier los? *g*  Spass bei Seite. Pics die die weiblichen Wesen hatte ich auch schon im Sinn...


----------



## Antibus (16 Mai 2006)

mmmhhhhh ja, danke?????? Ich bin verwirrt.  *Kopf kratz*


----------



## Muli (16 Mai 2006)

Requested ist requested Jungs ... !!!  Der Wunsch der Mitglieder ist mir Befehl!


----------



## presi (16 Mai 2006)

vielen,vielen dank wirklich tolle bilder.


----------



## Driver (17 Mai 2006)

Muli schrieb:


> Requested ist requested Jungs ... !!!  Der Wunsch der Mitglieder ist mir Befehl!



finde ich klasse von dir Muli ... jedenfalls als ich den zusammenhang mit dem presithread erkannt habe. davor ging es mir ähnlich wie den anderen jungs


----------



## presi (18 Mai 2006)

kennt ihr george stults?


----------



## Muli (18 Mai 2006)

Also ich habe Ihn bisher noch nicht im TV gesehen! War mir also bis zum Zeitpunkt deines Requests gänzlichst unbekannt der gute Mann!


----------



## Driver (18 Mai 2006)

gehört habe ich schonmal was von ihm, aber nie pics gepostet


----------



## illidan (18 Mai 2006)

Als allererstes muss ich sagen, dass das Board kein femal Starboard ist. Das heisst, dass man auch männliche Star posten kann. So komisch das einem auch vorkommt. Dies nur zur Verteidigung von muli. 

Also Danke für die Bereicherung des Boards mit männlichen Bildern. Auch wenn ich persönlich mehr auf Bildern mit Frauen stehe.

Und das mit dem Wunschthread finde ich auch eine sehr gute Idee! Alles im Allen bist du ein klasse Admin, aber vor allem ein super Poster! Ich kann nur sagen, dass ich mich freue, dieses Board gefunden zu haben.

So, genug geschleimt. ich werd auch mal gucken, ob ich ein paar schöne Bilder finde. Allerdings von weiblichen Stars!

gruß zer0


----------



## freak123 (29 Juni 2007)

verschiebs mal von den requests, zu denn machos *hust* Männern


----------

